# Mini Chuck tool??



## FLQuacker (Jan 28, 2020)

I think it came from Peach...I've broken off the little knub on one and the other is soon to follow. Can't find them by themselves...anyone with a metal lathe?


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2020)

Maybe @woodtickgreg has his machining equipment up and running?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2020)

I might be able to make them, but I dont have a knurling tool yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2020)

If you do Greg, I'd like a set as well, I think I have the same chuck and no Tommy bars for it.


 

Wayne, is this the one?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 28, 2020)

@Tony @woodtickgreg 

Dats it!

Really isn't a need for knurling. I'll tape em :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have an extra set if ya need em.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2020)

Cool, let me see what kind of material I have on hand, needs to be something high carbon so it can be hardened a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 28, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> I have an extra set if ya need em.



Well...ya probably know what I'd trade you for em. If Greg is gonna turn a few for Tony also, I'd like a set from him as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Well...ya probably know what I'd trade you for em. If Greg is gonna turn a few for Tony also, I'd like a set from him as well.



No trade necessary, but I appreciate the offer! Shoot me your address and I'll hopefully get em off this week. Friday is looking like my only chance to hit the PO...

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

If you still need a couple made let me know. I was going to start them to ight but I see gman has you covered.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> If you still need a couple made let me know. I was going to start them to ight but I see gman has you covered.



I still need a set my man, don't have any.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> I still need a set my man, don't have any.


Got it, I guess I'm still gonna play on the southbend tonight, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Got it, I guess I'm still gonna play on the southbend tonight, lol.



No hurry brother, I just figured if you were going to make a set I might as well jump in.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

No worries Tony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

Any idea what the diameter of the handle end is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2020)

My calipers have dead batteries but here is some metric measurements for ya of each end. I read this at a perfect time and just walked into my shop!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

Just by guessing at what's shown I come up with about 21/64.
I've got some 3/8 drill rod that should do the trick.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2020)

I see 6.5 and 3 mm. 

I really need to throw these digital things away and get a dial pair... batteries are always dead in this thing.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

I dont do metric!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

6.5mm is a hair over 1/4"
And if I go with the measurements on the drawing above the pin is a hair over 5/32.
Damn this thing is tiny! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2020)

These should work. Made out of drill rod. I dont have a knurling tool yet so I made them a little longer and just cut some finger grooves in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2020)

They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

